# Post a pic of the last Girl you had "relations with"



## OMEGAx (Jul 18, 2012)

Me, about 3 months ago:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Im doing pretty good, but am seeking a relationship, last GF I had was about 2 years ago and she was special....... trouble is younger girls like me now which is not my cup of tea


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 18, 2012)

Is that the street walker you banged on your couch the other night?


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 18, 2012)

no Sir, I did not touch that girl, just gave her the weekend to sleep and relax


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>



what?!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that bitch told me that i am her first


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> what?!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that bitch told me that i am her first



You were.  I went after you bro.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You were.  I went after you bro.



no man,i m with her now
i was actually.
i just sms her that we broke up.i erase her number and delete all the messages she sent me


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 18, 2012)

lol


----------



## Luxx (Jul 18, 2012)

nikos_ said:
			
		

> what?!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that bitch told me that i am her first



She look like she got a dick.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2012)

Luxx said:


> She look like she got a dick.



Shes pregnant.


----------



## allskillz20 (Jul 19, 2012)

Relations as in penis in vagina or relation as in relationship


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 19, 2012)

sure


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

ohh u said girl.............


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

these all put out, but they dont like being naked with the lights on, i dont know why???


----------



## w_Alexander (Dec 19, 2012)

lol I know the girl in the pic you posted with the superman shirt very  well. and you have definitely NOT hooked up with her... you WISH. and  you probably do not even know her at all. and your timeline especially  is off... 3 months ago? lol. people on the internet... so pathetic.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

Must be the girl ^^^


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

i would post a pic but she ended up being a He and yeah, I was violated.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Must be the girl ^^^



Omega getting called out again. What a fucking jew douche!


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2012)

w_Alexander said:


> lol I know the girl in the pic you posted with the superman shirt very  well. and you have definitely NOT hooked up with her... you WISH. and  you probably do not even know her at all. and your timeline especially  is off... 3 months ago? lol. people on the internet... so pathetic.





OMEGAx said:


> Me, about 3 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




........You banged this chick ???????   Or is more IM BULLSHIT ??????


----------



## T K (Dec 19, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> no Sir, I did not touch that girl, just gave her the weekend to sleep and relax



That's not having relations, so a failed logic for a failed thread.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2012)

T K said:


> That's not having relations, so a failed logic for a failed thread.


Users sharing the same IP Address
Antagonist
Breakerr
Brock.
Claibourne
Cortez
Cylis Redd
Dale Dean
Darksides
DeVito
Dr. X
Drexel
Entitled
Greed
Heinous
Holliday
Hush
Inciter
Innocence
Intent
Kevin.
Kidd Reed
King!
L o s t
Linval
Lion.
M O N E Y
MJG
Man.
Mister.
Nemesis.
Ops
Rampage.
Razor.
Rival
Schemer
Shamrock.
Soloist
Stonewall.
Systematic
TDCT
Tip O Neil
Troublemaker
Tycoon.
Vain
Vengence
Vindictive
Wrecker
Xplicit.
Zen
Zo'


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Z82 (Dec 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Users sharing the same IP Address
> Antagonist
> Breakerr
> Brock.
> ...



lol, this kid has too much time on his hands.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 20, 2012)

too much ownage in one thread lulz


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Users sharing the same IP Address
> Antagonist
> Breakerr
> Brock.
> ...



^ this is a sickness .. 


Fuck


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe he meant thats the last picture he beat off to.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2012)

And as for the last person I was with..... He told me I could have a unicorn if I pee'd in his butt. Still waiting on it. I'll settle for a pony santa.


----------



## FUZO (Dec 20, 2012)

I was drunk and on X


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2012)

FUZO said:


> I was drunk and on X



I wouldn't admit to hitting that.  Except with a '68 Cadillac Fleetwood.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## OMEGAx (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL!!!! this chick is lying lol, Wolf, why did you bother to come on here?


 Wants wrong/ mommy caught you with me and now you have hard feelings? or is your new BF googling your face and finding out who you are lolz


Nut shell, I was ramming this chick coz she wanted to get back at her BF, then Mommy walked in on us having sex and banned me lol  .........................the4 end


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## w_Alexander (Apr 18, 2013)

If I didn't still get email alerts for this, I wouldn't have had such a laugh. this isn't Wolf... but now that I know who you are, this all make so much more sense. you're the sociopath loser who was stalking my newly turned 18 year old sister. yeah...that's right...  18. And you're what 30? funny how you know she has a new BF... Still stalking i take it? and then you steal one of her photos clearly taken long after she even met your sorry ass and post it on a public forum. wow bravo little man... obviously you're the one with the hard feelings. Jesus move on much? after you threatened to continue to stalk my mothers house, we reported you to the police. I knew you were trouble from the moment I met you... my sister was very young and very stupid for thinking you could be a decent guy. obviously you're a sick fuck. that's all I have to say... the end.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## OMEGAx (Apr 20, 2013)

You really want to play a game here? How about this:


----------



## OMEGAx (Apr 20, 2013)

pps? 18? Wolf told me she was 24? And mommy walked in on us having sex and got super pissed.
When I was leaving Wolf said" OMG you wont call me again, please call me"

When I did. Mommy took the phone and told me to not come again........................big deal the end........

thats EXACTLY what happened bitch.


Now if this is YOU or some "Sis"  are trying to discredit me................if you do, I will be forced to go on Offense, and in your case, that would put you away for years on Felony Charges.......................


so if you really want to fuck with me go right ahead..............

EliteFit does NOT fuck with me for the same reasons..............Rick Velez Faggot  Cunt in particular............

we'll get to that later though.............


lols.........................Awaken the demon if you wish


----------



## independent (Apr 20, 2013)

How is his guy a board rep? Really?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I am pretty sure you are  est person on the entire World Wide Web, thanks for sharing


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow<<<<< posted just to subscribe to this thread


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

OMEGAx said:


> pps? 18? Wolf told me she was 24? And mommy walked in on us having sex and got super pissed.
> When I was leaving Wolf said" OMG you wont call me again, please call me"
> 
> When I did. Mommy took the phone and told me to not come again........................big deal the end........
> ...




Please stop with the threats outside of anything goes or you'll be asked to leave.  Thank you.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2013)

OMEGAx said:


> pps? 18? Wolf told me she was 24? And mommy walked in on us having sex and got super pissed.
> When I was leaving Wolf said" OMG you wont call me again, please call me"
> 
> When I did. Mommy took the phone and told me to not come again........................big deal the end........
> ...



aren't you the sick fuck that took.a homeless girl off the street to your house, started trying to give her a massage in hopes that it turned into something sexual?


----------



## OMEGAx (Apr 22, 2013)

so someone calls you a liar on the internet, and you can easily disprove them.................and you tell then to shut up?

ok...........that makes sense


----------



## OMEGAx (Apr 22, 2013)

Truth are like Lazers.............
and I Never lie


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2013)

posting brag pics of some girl you had sex with is bound to backfire.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

OMEGAx said:


> so someone calls you a liar on the internet, and you can easily disprove them.................and you tell then to shut up?
> 
> ok...........that makes sense



LOL, it's the internet.  I've been called a lot worse than a liar, even by you.

I'm not telling you to shut up, I'm simply requesting you for two things.  First, post that kind of stuff in Anything Goes, this is not the section for threats.  Second, do not post or think of posting any personal information.  That is against the rules across all sections of this board.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 22, 2013)

OMEGAx said:


> Truth are like Lazers.............
> and I Never lie



That's your opinion, and I have mine, to each their own.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


>



I call bullshit! Saw this very same pic on a po... uh, _never mind._


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2013)

*Thank you!*  Eddie gimmick banned in 3... 2... 1...



heavyiron said:


> Users sharing the same IP Address
> Antagonist
> Breakerr
> Brock.
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2013)

OMEGAx said:


> pps? 18? Wolf told me she was 24? And mommy walked in on us having sex and got super pissed.
> When I was leaving Wolf said" OMG you wont call me again, please call me"
> 
> When I did. Mommy took the phone and told me to not come again........................big deal the end........
> ...



Dude, this is Open Chat.

You might want to follow your own advice there.


----------



## Watson (Apr 26, 2013)

so much anger in here.....


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 26, 2013)

Must be the tren..... 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_predator (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh yes...the wonders of tren! To have cold sweats at night, to wanting to fuck every woman you see, to want to kill someone for looking at you the wrong way, to making hardcore Internet threats...damn I love tren!


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 27, 2013)

Put the hammer down Curt


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> aren't you the sick fuck that took.a homeless girl off the street to your house, started trying to give her a massage in hopes that it turned into something sexual?



Shameful


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

Never rejects me...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Never rejects me...




either you are imagining driving your dick in the back of her neck and out her mouth or you have a very funny grip going there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Never rejects me...



Jennifer Lopez! Im your biggest fan!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Jennifer Lopez! Im your biggest fan!!!!



Taco flavored kisses!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> either you are imagining driving your dick in the back of her neck and out her mouth or you have a very funny grip going there.



Yes to both... And really thanks for calling her "her". She loves that


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2013)

i worked outside for close to 12 hours today, i'm beat to shit exhausted, and reading this before bed.... i'm gonna have some fucked up dreams.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i worked outside for close to 12 hours today, i'm beat to shit exhausted, and reading this before bed.... i'm gonna have some fucked up dreams.



That holds weight coming from you... I'm taking it as a compliment.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2013)

the only part of last nite's dreams i remember is right before i woke up... if i held the middle and ring finger on my right hand together i could weld with them. we are tearing down a garage and burning all of it we can and welding came up sometime after dark.... weird


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the only part of last nite's dreams i remember is right before i woke up... if i held the middle and ring finger on my right hand together i could weld with them. we are tearing down a garage and burning all of it we can and welding came up sometime after dark.... weird



Thankfully you have a trained dream interpreter here... Me.
i think your dream symbolizes your desire to run away with me... Your garage that you were taking down is your current bf and your desire to take apart your relationship.  and your welding abilities are a deep rooted desire for us to be connected. God damn that's not bad.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2013)

the garage part is real. started the project last fall but was kinda scared to have a fire out back. so far we've been burning for 4 days and no complaints. so freaking glad to get it out of there. hope to put this in it's place. 







with some type of fire pit ... still looking at designs for that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Never rejects me...


beating off is fuking humiliating....had sex twice yesterday beat off once


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2013)

I beat off a little more now that he wife is pregnant but she still doesn't ever turn me down


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I beat off a little more now that he wife is pregnant but she still doesn't ever turn me down



Awww pregnant women drive me nuts. I love em. Rub her feet tonight and make her dinner.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dude pregnant women are fucking hot!!


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol trust me I know... And the things she wants to try now wow


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2013)

last chick I had relations with


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 28, 2013)

Love pregnant woman..  think that's why I might have 4 kids

My wife turned into a sex crazed freak...only and I mean ONLY time she has allowed anal ... went from a nun to a porn star from those hormones that make them a nut!


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like u know exactly what im talking about


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol trust me I know... And the things she wants to try now wow


Enjoy it... A good 25-33 % of my non porn mental spankbank is of my wife pregnant and has hypo eluded to the hormone induced violations.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Dude pregnant women are fucking hot!!



I prefer them when they're just ovulating


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2013)

wife is 18 weeks i think, due oct 1st week, and yeah preggy wifes rock, cant sleep without servicing her first.....


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yea multiple times I've gone to sleep ad woke up to her on top of me... We are due sept 5 congrats bro


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Yea multiple times I've gone to sleep ad woke up to her on top of me... We are due sept 5 congrats bro



grats also dude


----------



## troubador (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2013)

how many lame non threads can one forum have


----------



## Little Wing (May 1, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the garage part is real. started the project last fall but was kinda scared to have a fire out back. so far we've been burning for 4 days and no complaints. so freaking glad to get it out of there. hope to put this in it's place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everyone has been busting balls working on tearing the garage down and fixing up the yard so to thank them some i have 2 huge pot roasts with all the fixings in the oven..... it smells SOOOO good. gonna pick up some beer, eat, and refuckinglax.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 13, 2013)

Is Omegax still alive?  I miss her and her funny posts!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2013)

screen name change from what I saw


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2013)

my landlord seems in too much of a hurry to sell this place.... the garage tear down clean up got wiped out by more than a month of fucking rain.... now it's almost done. not building shit till i decide if i really want to buy. the view out my front windows is what i love.... not so much the house itself. maybe a good price that requires work is not as good as a higher price with the work all done. 

and happy father's day to all you perverts.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

yeah, we eventually bought a house that needed really pretty much nothing other than the custom touches that make it home... we looked at houses for over a year before buying the one we wanted

then it burned down 8 mths after we bought it..lololol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

true story


its rebuilt tho now and pretty awesome... in almost the same configuration as when we bought it originally..minor tweaks here and there

what drove me nuts is everyone kept saying...oh well now you can do things how you like (ins company, contractors etc) and I'm like...we just fricken bought it! I liked it the way it was!!!!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

Not my proudest moment but she sure knew how to squeeze those thighs


----------



## Swfl (Jun 17, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Not my proudest moment but she sure knew how to squeeze those thighs



Your photoshop skillz are improving. Master Sil has taught you well...


----------



## Swfl (Jun 17, 2013)

troubador said:


>



How did it feel when she penetrated you with that tool?


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Your photoshop skillz are improving. Master Sil has taught you well...


Cant take credit for this at all. This is SIL's work from another thread. I wish I was as good as him


----------



## Swfl (Jun 17, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Cant take credit for this at all. This is SIL's work from another thread. I wish I was as good as him


We'll at least your honest. But seriously there are whores who will fuck you... You don't have to fuck dudes no matter how pretty they dress.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Swfl said:


> We'll at least your honest. But seriously there are whores who will fuck you... You don't have to fuck dudes no matter how pretty they dress.



you dont recognize that outfit... I bought it especially for you! Im going to have to call my shrink now.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 17, 2013)

And I sent you the pics you demanded, what did you call it RHJO porn? But after that photo shoot I sold it on ebay to some guy named longworth or something...


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

Swfl said:


> We'll at least your honest. But seriously there are whores who will fuck you... You don't have to fuck dudes no matter how pretty they dress.


I would appreciate it if you wouldn't bring my wife into this conversation.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

omg


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> omg


I am just joking. My wife is a lovely lady. She gives it to me for free. I don't have to pay for it


----------



## Swfl (Jun 17, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> I am just joking. My wife is a lovely lady. She gives it to me for free. I don't have to pay for it



You left the forum up and she saw what you wrote again... Been there, Nice save!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

Swfl said:


> You left the forum up and she saw what you wrote again... Been there, Nice save!


My wife is as redneck as they come and promise you she could and would beat my ass. There is no way and hell i would ever leave the browser up just to play it safe. 

It would be tough to explain how I got a black eye at work.


----------



## troubador (Jun 17, 2013)

Swfl said:


> How did it feel when she penetrated you with that tool?



Pretty spectacular. The AK...not so much.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 17, 2013)

I think y'all a little crazy for this redneck. Crazy fuckers!Lol


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

Hairy Stockings For Young Chinese Girls To Fend Off Perverts


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

secret "I want everyone to see the girl I banged and know I had teh sex so I created a 'discussion' thread" thread

Maybe I'm just jaded by the interweb, but this thread was doomed to deteriorate into farm animals and trannies.






























































































*Bookmarks thread*


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 18, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> I am just joking. My wife is a lovely lady. She gives it to me for free. I don't have to pay for it



**Cough, cough**...dude you married her.  You ARE paying.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 18, 2013)

being single would be way cheaper


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 18, 2013)

True.. Unless your flat out talking about hooking up.. First dates over and over get old!! Least I think so ha.. I been single for like 3 months now lol.. I'm like ugh


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> **Cough, cough**...dude you married her.  You ARE paying.


Ain't that the truth. When you look at it in a dollars and cents way, I could have sex with a high price hooker every day for the rest of my life and come out cheaper.

The differance is i don't have to give her the money as soon as we are done. She just gets it out of the checking account.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

saves you the trip to the atm anyway


----------



## maniclion (Jun 19, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Ain't that the truth. When you look at it in a dollars and cents way, I could have sex with a high price hooker every day for the rest of my life and come out cheaper.
> 
> The differance is i don't have to give her the money as soon as we are done. She just gets it out of the checking account.


Wait until she starts putting out less and less, and suddenly very rarely.  Such scam artists these women can be...


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Wait until she starts putting out less and less, and suddenly very rarely.  *Such scam artists these women can be*...


Ain't that the damn truth


----------

